# Gourdon Rotsworth (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Finished a Pumpkin Groundbreaker called Gourdon Rotsworth. This beast is made entirely from papier mache, painted with black latex paint and acrylics and sealed with Spar Urethane.

Tutorial can be found here:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm loving this! What a great concept of having a pumpkin groundbreaker. The teethe and expression are perfect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The face on this guy is fantastic - that is such an evil looking pumpkin! I wish we had that variety in our garden so the bunnies wouldn't eat them

The rib cage is perfect.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I saw this on your blog, love the rib cage!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love him, he's a riot in a creepy way.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome work Scott. Love the colors on this one!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ditto everything that everyone has said. I love the originality in his head and his body. Very, very cool. And I'm very, very jealous, lol.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This guy was actually built for the winner of a contest I had on my Facebook page where I randomly drew a name out of the hat and the winner had the opportunity to tell me what kind of pumpkin they wanted....in this case the description was a “ground breaking, undead pumpkin, pushing itself out of the ground with its rotting vine arms. " 

So based on that description this is what I came up with. I really like him as well, I think it was a fun concept.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I knew there was someone else we needed to friend on Facebook!


To hell with Publishers Clearing House - a handmade prop courtesy of Stolloween is a contest worth winning.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey I got to see him at the mich haunters meeting he wasnt finished then but now OH BOY IS HE AWESOME!!!! I am sure glad the guy dosent want it anymore and wants it to come to my house!!!! I'll have to send a like to that guy LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Better and better each time


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I've been a Stolloween fan for a very long time.
Always awesome work, always inspiring

Si


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn sir, your props always blow me away. Keep up the good work- it's not just fun to look at, it's inspiring for the rest of us.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that is superb Stolloween! That is beautifully unique. The recipient is extremely lucky to have it. I would love one please.


----------



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Stolloween, that totally ROCKS!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He turned out amazing!! I feel honored to have met him in the flesh (or paper...) while you were working on him! His viney arms are brilliant, as is the rest of him! Love his name too!


----------

